# Information on steroids



## CaroleB (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am a new member- so hope I am posting in the right place I have a gorgeous little `Morkie`, called Tara, she is 6- She is a very sensitive soul- but fearless where other dogs are concerned!!
I have quite severe M.E.- so she is my best friend- She suffers a lot from anal gland problems, but has also started scratching and licking a lot- I give her Yumega-just started that, I live by the sea, and she walks on the beach-I have no grass in my garden-and she doesn`t have fleas- After getting very stressed about this, my daughter took her back to the vets today- He gave her a weeks course of Prednicare, 5mg daily- I used to breed dogs, so I know a bit about steroids, my daughter had to ring them back about `tapering off` the dosage- as he said nothing about that- It`s all very vague- As my dog is sensitive to medication-do you think I should start her on half dose and see if that has any effect? and how would I gradually decrease? Honestly, I know I suffer from `brain fog` as the result of my illness- But, I sometimes wonder if the vets don`t have it permanently Any help appreciated-


----------



## Jemnpeanut (Jul 23, 2011)

My girl is also on prednicare for allergies and i've done tapering, im a bit confused as to why your vet has not explained this to you properly.

What is her daily dosage? 5mg?xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

As far as i'm aware you have to taper off all steroids - in animals and humans. Is there another vet at your practice who you can ask because really the one you saw should have explained this and written how to do it on the bottle.


----------



## CaroleB (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for quick replies! Yes, daily dose 5mg-but I`m going to try half that- and this was not our usual vet-my daughter said he was very thorough, but didn`t explain much- I guess we just wait and see, if steroids don`t help, then we will have to find out what the allergy is- she has had the same diet since a puppy- Love this site, can`t believe I didn`t find it before! I`ve posted some pics.of Tara btw


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

the Yumega you have just put her on has had good write ups there is also a yumega plus that is for itchy sensitive skin.

Demacton has helped in a lot of cases too, entirely natural and comes is shampoo bar, spray and ointment form Aromesse Natural Animal Healthcare Products for Dogs, Cats and Horses if you want to have a look at that.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dont know if this might be of any help





Description
White, circular, flat faced tablets.
Each tablet contains 5 mg Prednisolone.

For information about the presentation of Prednicare Tablets please click here Prednicare Tablets Presentation





Uses
Prednidale 5 is indicated in the treatment of inflammatory and allergic conditions in cats and dogs.

For information about the uses of Prednicare Tablets please click here Prednicare Tablets Uses







Dosage
Dose: 0.1-2.0 mg Prednisolone per kg bodyweight per day. The tablets are divisible. The lowest effective dose must be used.
These tablets are not appropriate when dosing cats and small dogs at the lower recommended dosage rates and another tablet size may be required.
Treatment should not be withdrawn suddenly. A gradual reduction of dosage is recommended.
Dogs should be dosed in the morning and cats should be dosed at night to coincide with the endogenous cortisol peak.
A single administration may be sufficient for some conditions such as anaphylaxis. Other conditions may require treatment for between two and three weeks. Use the lowest effective dose. Alternate-day therapy should be implemented to control symptoms if possible, to minimise the risks of adrenal insufficiency.
For animals with tumours responsive to corticosteroid therapy, use dose levels based on the surface area of the animal. In some cases, dose levels of 20 mg per m2, reducing to 5 mg per m2, have been found useful.
For oral administration only.

For information about the dosage and administration of Prednicare Tablets please click Prednicare Tablets Dosage and Administration

Do not use in pregnant animals, those suffering from diabetes mellitus, in animals with renal insufficiency or those with corneal ulceration.
Do not use in animals being vaccinated with products containing live organisms. Treatment may render concurrent vaccination inoperative.
Appropriate therapy should be instituted in animals with concurrent bacterial infections. Use of corticosteroids may exacerbate viral infections.
Prolonged use at high dose levels may result in undesirable effects. Do not withdraw corticosteroid therapy suddenly.
Acute overdosage should be treated symptomatically. Serum electrolytes should be monitored. Consideration should be given to the use of antimicrobials due to the potential suppression of the immune system.
Corticosteroids, including Prednisolone, have a wide range of effects. Polydipsia, polyuria and polyphagia may develop, particularly during the early stages of therapy. In the longer term, iatrogenic Cushings disease may develop.
Gastrointestinal ulceration has been reported in animals treated with corticosteroids. Steroids may cause enlargement of the liver (hepatomegaly) with increased serum hepatic enzymes.
Corticosteroid therapy may lead to increased time in the healing of wounds and to a reduction in the ability of the body to resist infection. Appropriate anti-infective therapy may be required.
Pharmacologically active dose levels may lead to atrophy of the adrenal cortex, resulting in adrenal insufficiency. This may become apparent particularly after withdrawal of corticosteroid treatment. Adrenal insufficiency may be minimised by institution of alternate-day therapy, if practical. The dosage should be reduced and withdrawn gradually to avoid precipitation of adrenal insufficiency.
Corticosteroids are not recommended for use in pregnant animals. Studies in laboratory animals have shown that administration during early pregnancy may cause foetal abnormalities. Administration during the later stages of pregnancy may cause abortion or early parturition.
Gastrointestinal ulceration may be exacerbated by corticosteroids in animals given non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs).
Regular veterinary re-evaluation of animals on prolonged courses of Prednisolone is recommended.
Operator warnings: Gloves should be worn to administer the product and you should wash hands immediately after administration of the product.
General precautions: For animal treatment only.


----------

